# TV actually taught me something



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I was watching the one show about the alaskan hunters , they guy picked up a new boat commming home in very bad weather, he had a tarp as a temporary shelter in place when the weather got too bad ,my BOB has rain gear blanket toolsfood water etc , I will now be adding a tarp as a temporary shelter.....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:congrat: on learning something good

TV teaches me something new every day...

...usually that most people are ignorant eff-tards.   :laugh:


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Most shows I watch I want to learn something from em their are only2 programs I watch for entertainment so whats 1 hour a week wasted for entertainment.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw that show.
He would have been very wet and cold without that tarp.
I keep a tarp in both of our vehicles.
If you need to work on the truck it's nice to not have to lay in the snow or mud.
Blue tarps rate right up there with duct tape.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

i got rid of my tv. im subscribed to a lot of channels on youtube tho, and have learned a lot from the more educated and experienced posters there. check out nutnfancy for gun, gear and knife reviews, and sigma3survival for tips and techniques just as examples.

all of that does no good tho, if you dont get out and practice the skills you 'learn' watching on tv or over the internet.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

You can learn a ton of stuff watching Honey Bo Bo.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, TV (visual learning) is the only way most people learn anything. Reading is becoming a lost art. What will happen when the lights go out and you have a generation hooked on the internet who want to kill themselves rather than be cut off from their very social and learning existence? GB


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

RoadRash said:


> I was watching the one show about the alaskan hunters , they guy picked up a new boat commming home in very bad weather, he had a tarp as a temporary shelter in place when the weather got too bad ,my BOB has rain gear blanket toolsfood water etc , I will now be adding a tarp as a temporary shelter.....


 add a good military poncho, you wil not be disapointed.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> You can learn a ton of stuff watching Honey Bo Bo.


Yeah... How not to raise your kids and that there REALLY IS a whole lot of stupid out there!


----------

